# She likes to fish!



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

My dog, Sophie will spend hours in our pond just staring at the fish on their beds.. once in awhile she'll put her nose under, but I've never seen her actually catch one. She is fascinated by them


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sophie is the best looking fisher dog I've ever seen.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you  I think she's beautiful, but she's my baby.. so I'm biased.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Lovely dog and pictures. Of course she must be fascinated, non-feathered birds only underwater. :bowl:


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

These pictures are beautiful! Looks like she is enjoying herself fishing away


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Beautiful pictures. What a lucky girl to get to wile away the day in a pond if she wants to. Some people work their entire lives so they can spend all day fishing. Sophie, you go girl!


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Here she is trying to reach out and touch a fish with her paw...



And her sticking her nose under (she always blows bubbles) :



And I like this one because of the reflection :


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Beautiful shots of your gorgeous girl!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Aren't they smart to figure out where they are at?


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Those pictures are just beautiful. Pictures of a girl having the time of her life. Love 'em


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks again! By the way, I read the whole story the other day about Sampson's rescue... what an awesome story and a VERY happy ending to everyone involved.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

timberdoodle said:


> Thanks again! By the way, I read the whole story the other day about Sampson's rescue... what an awesome story and a VERY happy ending to everyone involved.


Win/win all the way around. Great boy, great family 

I'm gonna have to show my wife your pics when she gets home. She's going to love them as much as I did


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

Oh these are just amazing pictures, especially the reflection one.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great pictures. I love the way Sophie is so intensely studying the fish.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful fisher girl.


----------



## Makomom (Feb 28, 2012)

My Mako does the same thing! We take the boys on the river to an island so they can swim and run....but Mako stays in the water for hours looking and trying to get the bait fish!! I have nicknamed him Nessie....he looks like the lochness monster stalking these fish! We actually got in the boat and started it up and motored along the island...he never gave us a look and we could have been gone he would still be there chasing the fish!:doh:


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

Love the look on her face!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Love these pictures. They remind me of both the goldens we had while I was growing up. We also had a place on a lake in Maine and they loved to fish. They sat and watched the fish. They even snapped at them and each caught a fish once in awhile. Another activity they liked was finding rocks in the bottom of the lake, sticking their heads in the water and bringing them back to shore.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I love it!!! Especially the reflection picture! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Pictures are great!


----------

